# Getting Paper Owner's Manual for 2011 Routan



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

My 2011 Routan came with a CD that contains:

- Owner's Manual
- Media Center Manual
- Warranty booklets
- Tire warranties
- 24 Hour towing assistance

I wanted to get a paper copy of all of them to keep in the van. In the binder with the User's Guide was a card that said to call a number to get the manual.

I called the number, and it was Chrysler Customer Service. After being transferred a couple of times, they are sending me an owner's manual, but one for a 2011 Town & Country, as there is no manual for the Routan. 

Is that correct, or do I need to get my dealer involved in getting me one?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Personally, I love the CD manual. I have it loaded on my network drive so I can access it from any PC in my house/garage. The little one in the car gives you just the right amount of info to get you by. You may want to ask your dealer, but it is very possible that it is only electronic.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm going to play with my computer, but my version of Windows XP is from 2003, and my computer will not recognize the disc. At work, my computer will not allow me to run an .exe file for any unapproved software. 

Risk management in the financial industry is so ridiculously overboard right now.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I run XP on all my PC's except my laptop that is Vista and I have no problems. You may need to do some updating. All of my XP pc's have the service pack 3 installed. The sleeve that the dics comes in may give you the min requirements, may just be a plug-in update you need.





taxman100 said:


> I'm going to play with my computer, but my version of Windows XP is from 2003, and my computer will not recognize the disc. At work, my computer will not allow me to run an .exe file for any unapproved software.
> 
> Risk management in the financial industry is so ridiculously overboard right now.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

Chrysler sent me, for free:

2011 Town & Country Owner's Manual
Model 720 Media Center manual
Model 430 Media Center manual

I'm still working on getting my XP updated to run the Owner's Disc, but in the meantime it does work in the van.


----------



## jschloer (Oct 14, 2010)

*Got a Routan manual printed*

I found it on the VW parts website somewhere. It was listed as free. I had been looking for a digital download cause I didn't have my CD and I thought that's what I was ordering. Turns out there was no link and about a week or so later I received my printed copy in the mail on full 8 1/2 x 11 paper. It was huge, like a full ream of paper, obviously not what I was looking for. If anyone is still interested though, I'll see if I can dig up the link.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

For a 2010 Routan:

I combined the contents of the
\Owners_Info_Mac.app\Contents\Resources\Content\en\10Y533-126-AC_RMV\PDF
directory on the CD and got the manual in a PDF format. The RSE and NAV have separate chapters but you can combine the
\Owners_Info_Mac.app\Contents\Resources\Content\en\NAV 
contents in similar fashion.
I never combined the NAV or RSE files -- they are rather self intuitive.


The resulting file was over 30 MBs long -- too large to e-mail. If someone has a site storage large enough I can gladly upload it - just PM me.


----------



## bolikas (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Routan owners manual pdf*

Hey,

I would be grateful if someone will be able to send me a Owners manual pdf for VW routan.
Let me know. email is [email protected]

My warmest regards to You all


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

bolikas said:


> Hey,
> 
> I would be grateful if someone will be able to send me a Owners manual pdf for VW routan.
> Let me know. email is [email protected]
> ...


What year are you looking for, 2011? I have my 2010 scanned in and saved as PDF's.


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

I think it sucks. VW could have at the minimum supplied a pdf which contains the entire manual.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Everyone is going "green", less paper= less cost.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

a little birdie told me that one could download the pdf from here:

http://uploading.com/files/bd25ab4e/Routan+Manual.rar/



..that is until someone complains and the file gets pulled


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

paf said:


> a little birdie told me that one could download the pdf from here:
> 
> http://uploading.com/files/bd25ab4e/Routan+Manual.rar/
> 
> ...




Thanks Birdie ! I didn't even check what year it was for, but I got it anyway.:thumbup:


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

It was for the 2010 Model. Good observation though - there will be year to year differences!


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

can the little birdie repost? it's gone. thanks.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

yep, the source is gone.... 

I also noticed that for 10 bucks VW will send what looks like a 2010 VW Warranty and Maintenance Manual...


the part number is 1035W5WAM23

and the site is 

http://www.vw.com/en/owners_portal/parts_and_accessories/technical_literature.html

also, using the same link one can use the keyword 2010 VW ROUTAN OM to find that they used to have a printed PDF copy of the manual for free... it shows a unavailable at this time, but I am curious if they ever considered making it available for download -- after all, they printed and sent it for free not so long ago!


----------



## Dramo (Dec 29, 2011)

58kafer said:


> What year are you looking for, 2011? I have my 2010 scanned in and saved as PDF's.


Can I get a copy of your 2010 PDF.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Dramo said:


> Can I get a copy of your 2010 PDF.


Same... My wife really wants a "paper" manual. A PDF would be awesome!


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

I put the owners manuals to both of my cars on my iPhone and iPad - very handy (can be done by adding the pdf to iTunes and then syncing - pdf will be viewable in iBooks).


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone care to share a copy/PDF of the Routan manual?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*To anyone who wants it*

I have mine scanned in (2010), or I have the one that was posted above(somewhere). PM me your email address and I'll get it to you. Give me a a day or so.


----------



## throgman (Jan 27, 2012)

*2010 Routan manuals*



58kafer said:


> I have mine scanned in (2010), or I have the one that was posted above(somewhere). PM me your email address and I'll get it to you. Give me a a day or so.


 I would be VERY grateful to have the manual. I have been trying to get one from the dealer since last year when I saw on the back of the CD manual (which I can't use) that I could request one. After another frustating conversation with the salesman today , I still don't have one or any expected date. Any help would be greatly appreciated so I could finally find out what all this stuff does, especially the VES and muti media radio. Thank you!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

throgman said:


> I would be VERY grateful to have the manual. I have been trying to get one from the dealer since last year when I saw on the back of the CD manual (which I can't use) that I could request one. After another frustating conversation with the salesman today , I still don't have one or any expected date. Any help would be greatly appreciated so I could finally find out what all this stuff does, especially the VES and muti media radio. Thank you!


 PM me your email address and I'll send it over. If you're not sure how to PM just click my name and click private message.:thumbup:


----------



## kwsanders (Feb 22, 2012)

We purchased a 2010 Routan SE last night from a local dealership. The vehicle did not have the owners manual. Is it possible to get a new CD manual?


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

If you got a CPO vehicle, it is supposed to come with the manuals - ask the dealer to get it for you. Otherwise, you can buy directly from VW or find on eBay.


----------



## kwsanders (Feb 22, 2012)

aeitingon said:


> If you got a CPO vehicle, it is supposed to come with the manuals - ask the dealer to get it for you. Otherwise, you can buy directly from VW or find on eBay.


It wasn't CPO. I asked the VW parts guy this morning when I took it in for an oil change. They said that my cheapest route would be to order it online at the VW site, but I could not find a link for that.


----------



## rgreipel (Apr 19, 2008)

This might be the link you are looking for. https://www.vw.techliterature.com/consumer/ I ordered the Free PDF fomr that site, they will ship me a printed paper copy for free. I bought my car at Carmax and it didn't come with manual either. Carmax told me they would pay for it, so I ordered it from the dealer. Hasn't come in yet, I hope it's the full blown manual and not just the CD. If it's just the CD, I will at least have the printed PDF. Good luck.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

rgreipel said:


> This might be the link you are looking for. https://www.vw.techliterature.com/consumer/ I ordered the Free PDF fomr that site, they will ship me a printed paper copy for free. I bought my car at Carmax and it didn't come with manual either. Carmax told me they would pay for it, so I ordered it from the dealer. Hasn't come in yet, I hope it's the full blown manual and not just the CD. If it's just the CD, I will at least have the printed PDF. Good luck.


Just gonna be a CD and possibly the paper one, but the paper is just a "quick guide". I have the 2010 manual in PDF but your mailbox needs to be able to accept an almost 25 Meg zip file.

Click the link below and get me your email address that will accept the file size.
PM ME :wave:


----------



## kwsanders (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks. That link was exactly what I needed to order the owners manual kit.


----------



## DTPB (Jun 1, 2013)

*2010 Routan owners manual pdf*

Hi everyone! 

Newbie here from Vancouver BC. I know I'm a little late to the party here, I was just wondering if anyone had a copy of the owners manual still? 
I would be very grateful if someone still had a copy of it and would send it to me.
I just purchased an 2010 VW routan Comfortline, and for some reason the Owners manual is missing.
I'm still poking around the forums here and getting some info on the Routan, some interesting tidbits for sure. Sounds like the brake systems are not that great and should be upgraded to a heavier duty rotor and shoes. it will be some interesting reading for now!

Thanks!

Patrick


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

DTPB said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Newbie here from Vancouver BC. I know I'm a little late to the party here, I was just wondering if anyone had a copy of the owners manual still?
> I would be very grateful if someone still had a copy of it and would send it to me.
> ...


Hi and welcome. Did you try all the links or just googling for it. All I have is the cd but I bet someone here has one still... eBay is a great place to find stuff like this too.


----------



## DTPB (Jun 1, 2013)

I did try a link and it sent to me to the VW site which charges 65.00 dollars for it. 
I have asked the dealer where I bought it if they would spend that and they have been giving me the run around. I'm pretty sure that once I walked out the door they didn't want to see me again.
I also checked ebay and the manuals there start at over 100 bucks. I will bite the bullet at some point if no one has a copy I just thought I would ask first.

Thanks for the reply!

Patrick


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll get it out tonight to your email. Been busy with house work and trying to get to the river for some fun. PM Sent


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

I ordered a paper manual from VW's website a couple months ago. It was free--not even a charge for shipping. I'm not sure why everyone else seems to have had such difficulty getting their hands on a paper manual. Of course, it came to me literally as a stack of paper, not bound or anything. It was the same size as a normal owner's manual (i.e., a small rectangle, approximately 4"x7"). I had it bound at an office store for cheap. Fits in the glove box just fine. Much easier to use than the CD.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

No one buys Routan manuals for $100. Set up a "favorite search" notification and it will email you when the cheap one shows up. Usually it's not a buy it now but an auction. I got my complete 2012 manual with leather pouch and etc for 25 bucks.


----------



## DTPB (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok thank you for the replies. I will go back to the Canadian VW website and see if I can find a free link to the PDF manuals.

Patrick


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I emailed you the manual the other day, did you not get it?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DTPB (Jun 1, 2013)

No I never recieved it.


----------



## ebigfish (Jul 16, 2013)

CDJackson said:


> I ordered a paper manual from VW's website a couple months ago. It was free--not even a charge for shipping. I'm not sure why everyone else seems to have had such difficulty getting their hands on a paper manual. Of course, it came to me literally as a stack of paper, not bound or anything. It was the same size as a normal owner's manual (i.e., a small rectangle, approximately 4"x7"). I had it bound at an office store for cheap. Fits in the glove box just fine. Much easier to use than the CD.


I'll check this out... Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## gulizi (Jul 23, 2013)

*can i have a pdf copy of the manual*

can someone email me a copy at [email protected].
Thanks a lot


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a 2010 Owners Manual, it's close to all the years but some differences. Enjoy.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/ll17ebbmu3dxcri/Routan Manual.pdf


----------



## gulizi (Jul 23, 2013)

thanks a lot !


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Right on, enjoy.


----------



## robertro (Mar 3, 2014)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks for the 2010 Routan manual 58kafer !!! Your efforts are appreciated !!! :thumbup:

I'm not sure why VW makes it so hard to get a manual when consumer electronics makers like Harman Kardon have all their historical and current manuals online. 

I see it as a public relations / branding opportunity consistent with VW's image - instead they choose to nickel-and-dime us on a PDF file ...


----------



## jwibbens (Aug 28, 2014)

*Just purchased 2010 w/o manual :-(*



58kafer said:


> What year are you looking for, 2011? I have my 2010 scanned in and saved as PDF's.


If the offer still exists to provide a 2010 Routan Manual in PDF it would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

jwibbens said:


> If the offer still exists to provide a 2010 Routan Manual in PDF it would be greatly appreciated...


If it's not on this page, go back one, maybe two. I posted a link to my drop box where I have the manual. It's free for the downloading. If that doesn't work pm me and I'll send you the link but it should work.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

58kafer said:


> If it's not on this page, go back one, maybe two. I posted a link to my drop box where I have the manual. It's free for the downloading. If that doesn't work pm me and I'll send you the link but it should work.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


Just bought a one-owner, low-mileage, gently-used 2011 Routan SE, and my wife and I love it already. Downloaded the 2010 manual, thanks 58kafer.... I talked to VW today though, to see about getting a copy of the '11 manual(I had already read this post, but thought I would give them a try) and they did not have a copy available, which does not entirely surprise me, and they also directed me to a coupla websites to try to find one, one of them vw.techliterature.com as well as the Bentley Publishing site. Didn't even bother to look at Bentley, because I know I'll pay through the nose for one, but the vw.tech site also charges $85 for what sounds like a DVD owner's manual kit... Any chance anybody does have a 2011 OM? I can't imagine too much has changed from a 2010 SEL to a 2011 SE, it might very well be quite similar....

Thanks!


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, just checked Bentley Publishing's website. Can't get a Routan manual, but I can still get a Dasher manual... :screwy:


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

got_a_vdub said:


> I can't imagine too much has changed from a 2010 SEL to a 2011 SE, it might very well be quite similar....


Actually, quite a bit changed from 2010 to 2011. 2011 was the year of a significant refresh for the model and included the introduction of the new Pentastar 3.6L V6 as the only engine available, replacing the former two engine options (a 3.8L and 4.0L). That said, I'm sure that a lot will still be similar so the owner's manual for the '10 may still be relevant, though I would be careful relying on anything in the manual related to the powertrain.

About a year ago, I ordered a paper manual direct from VW off their website for my '12 Routan, which I received at no charge. Not sure if that's still available as an option for you.


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks CDJackson.... Yeah, I saw that the engine had changed from the '10 model, to the single offering of the 3.6L V6. Having rented a Chrysler T & C this weekend(not sure the model year, but assume pretty new) I can safely say that I appreciate the Routan engine, even over the newer T&C. It is more responsive and the handling on the Routan is better as well. Unfortunately, the T&C had a lot more nice options that the Routan SE does not have; power lift gate, backup camera with the large entertainment screen, stow-n-go and the much larger center console between the driver and passenger seats. I do like that the the Routan at least came with the VES and wireless headphones and I think I like the interior styling better on the Routan. All that being said, I was mostly interested in the changes in the controls more than anything... I had read your post CDJ and called VW, but they told me they did not have a manual on hand, so I took that to mean they had no paper one. Not sure if that is something they will get in from time to time or not, but I may call them back and ask again. My line of thinking was that since the '10 was an SEL that it might have many of the nicer, newer features that the '11 SE has, but of course I can imagine that some of it did indeed change. So far, from the little perusing I have done of the '10 manual, much of it matches, so we'll see as I get further through the manual to see how similar it really is.


----------



## ptroop (Mar 9, 2015)

*owners manual for 2010 volkswagen routan*

Hello,

I was hoping that you still had a way that I could obtain a copy of a 2010 volkswagen routan owners manual. I will be happy with any type of manual weather it is paper or electronic. I just purchased a used one and I am getting the run around from the dealership about getting me an owners manual.

Thank you,

Phil


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Please look in the prior pages there should be a link to my dropbox account where the manual is. Feel free to grab it. If it didn't work let me know and I'll update the link, but I just checked it and it's still active.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisda (Jan 12, 2016)

*VW 2011 routan*

Can anyone provide 2011 routan manual in pdf?
thank you in advance


----------

